# Allergies, ear infections, and hives



## sandy77d (May 24, 2013)

In July, Bandit started to shake his head and scratch his ear, so I took him to the vet. He had two really bad ear infections. The vet gave him oral antibiotics, ear drops, and steroids because the ears looked so bad. The ears cleared up, but he seemed to start scratching even more. I thought he had scratched a couple of places raw, so we took him back to the vet in August. What I saw was actually hives. His ears looked good, but he was covered in hives. The vet said it was caused by allergies. He gave him a few more days of the oral antibiotic and more steroids, and a special shampoo to use twice a week. We continued with all the treatments, but really only saw minimal improvement. We took him back to the vet on Monday. Both ears are infected again and he still has hives. The vet gave him a steroid injection, we are continuing with the oral steroids, and back to the ear drop antibiotics. 

The vet thinks it is an environmental allergy and once the weather changes to a more fall/winter time, the allergies will improve. He recommended that we see a specialist/dermatologist or allergist to figure out what is the problem. He said the testing will likely cost about $1,000 but that we will easily spend that much just treating the allergies and we will have a miserable dog - who I should mention cannot sleep through the night because of the itching so we are all suffering. 

Excuse the long post, and thanks for reading if you have made it this far. I am just wondering if anyone else has an allergic dog or any ideas of how to help Bandit. We will probably do the testing, but we are trying to get him stabilized first. 

Thanks!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I just went through the exact same thing with Beverly. She had a problem with her ears that they gave me medicated wipes for. She then got a bladder infection and was given an antibiotic for it. When I took her in for the bladder infection they also gave me an ointment to put in and on her ears. she started developing hives and after an argument with the vet it was determined to be an allergic reaction to the antibiotic. We stopped the antibiotic and have her on a steroid. Her ear is starting o flare up again and I am just at a complete loss as to what to do. I am so sorry you are going through this as well!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie has allergies and I think that they are both food and environmental realated and she has her allergies year round, not just seasonal. I tried everything and then, they came out with a new pill my Vet recommended and we tried that . its called Apoquel. some dogs it works for and some it doesn't. but for Tootsie, it really helps her... its not perfect. she does still itch a very tiny bit. but, all in all, it really really helps alot


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

First off what is he eating? Most allergies start with food.


----------



## sandy77d (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

Katie - I hope Beverly is recovering soon! 

Elaine - Thanks for the information about Apoquel. I will ask the vet about that.

Christie - I did not think about food allergies. He is eating Nutro Ultra Small Breed formula.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't see anything major but it is high in carbs and a lot of folks in the comments mention allergy issues with this food. 

Nutro Ultra Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It could be all the sugars from the food feeding yeast. Very common in kibble fed dogs.
I would start by changing his diet.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Christie and Stella . def. start by changing his diet. 
I did try that with Tootsie for a very long time. I did find that the Primal Duck was the best for her but she was still extremely itchy all the time. :-(. 

hopefully, you can get things under control by changing the diet... 
but, as a final resort after trying different diets, then, I suggest asking about the Apoquel


----------



## sandy77d (May 24, 2013)

I am going to try changing his diet - off to research food now...


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Vitamin C and cranberry capsules help fight bladder infections. Depending on when the hives started (before or after) the antibiotics. It could be the antibiotics. Always keep Benedryl on hand for allergic reactions.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also probiotics when on antibiotics! You can use greek yogurt or get a supplement. I use Wholistic Pet products.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

When you choose a food try to find one with limited ingredients so you can try and rule out the culprit. My chi is allergic to chicken.

He also has terrible environmental allergies, the vet said we may end up needing to try the apoquel on him. 

I hope you can solve this- it is very hard to watch your dog suffer.


----------

